# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Ik was always wondering...

## Tu-160

How do you pronounce letter “s” in word-combination “sp” in Dutch? Is it the same as in German (i.e. English “sh”) or just the same “s”? For example, “spreek” sounds like “sh-p-r-eh-k” or “s-p-r-eh-k”?

----------

The second.  
De 'sh' sound does not exist in the Dutch language, except for some foreign words, eg. goulash.

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

well , if i'm not mistaken 
spreek means = speak  
right ???? 
hehehehe ,, coz i'm planning to take dutch course ^^

----------


## vos

'spreken' means to speak.

----------


## Taarup

> De 'sh' sound does not exist in the Dutch language, except for some foreign words, eg. goulash.

 But that's odd because every time I've heard a Dutch person speak English the 's' always sounds a bit like 'sh'.

----------


## vos

TU-160 wrote:   

> How do you pronounce letter “s” in word-combination “sp” in Dutch? Is it the same as in German (i.e. English “sh”) or just the same “s”? For example, “spreek” sounds like “sh-p-r-eh-k” or “s-p-r-eh-k”?

 It would be pronounced as “s-p-r-eh-k". In Dutch we would not make an 'sh' sound out of the s.

----------


## Jon

Hi, 
'spreek' sort of sounds like 'sprake' (if the word would exist  ::  ) in English.

----------

